# Ammonia but no Nitrites



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

In at day 9 of cycling a 10 gallon with 2 rasboras. Today the ammonia was at .5 PPM, and I did a 25% water change. To date, I have had no nitrates at all. Is this progressing as it should?

Many thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds about normal to me, if there is such a thing. I would never advise against a water change, but if you don't do water changes for values under one, your nitrites may show faster. FWIW, the last fish cycle I did I never saw any nitrites. There may have been a point when it showed, but I never saw it before it had disappeared.


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you think that daily changes are too frequent? Should they be every other day?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Daily water changes will slow your cycle process down.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would let the test results drive my water change schedule. If it gets to one, or close to one, on ammonia/nitrite, then do a water change. If not, let it ride.


----------



## Brook16 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your assistance with this!


----------



## stingray (Jul 8, 2011)

Where there is ammonia there will soon follow nitrites, don't do water changes when it's only low ammonia and where there are nitrites, you will surely find nitrates.


----------

